# Looking for a new box handle



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Howdy all, 

As the title says I'm looking for a 'new' general purpose flat box handle. I'm currently using a Northstar Adjustar handle, and it is starting to give me some trouble. I would like to get a new fixed length handle, and save the extendable for when it is needed. 

I am familiar with the clamp style handles and prefer them over the pad and pin style brake systems. (Although, if the right deal comes around, I'll deal with it!)

So, what are your opinions? I used a bent handle at the Mod Plant for years, so they are an option. So again I ask, opinions?
Brand. Style. etc etc.

Thanks in advance, 
Mike


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Been running the 36 inch bent handle Columbia handle solid and well built .


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Howdy all,
> 
> As the title says I'm looking for a 'new' general purpose flat box handle. I'm currently using a Northstar Adjustar handle, and it is starting to give me some trouble. I would like to get a new fixed length handle, and save the extendable for when it is needed.
> 
> ...


I won't say brand, just style

I like the old faithfuls, the ones cazna hates b/c he thinks the half circle should be a 180 degrees instead of the 90 degree rotation they give.







Their simple in design, and like you want to do, I use the extendable handle only when needed if I can. The straight or bent handle is your call, the bent is more for commercial work to me (stand ups), well the straight handle is fine for shacking IMO, just keep your box full when your gunning for high stuff like butts and header joints.

The main reason I like them is you can set the brake to your liking. I like a nice lite touch, where just with your pinky finger, you can touch the brake and it works. While others like to squeeze the brake hard, and you can adjust them for that too. Just a turn of a small hex screw and your all set. Only down fall is the set screw is made of brass, and they will wear out over time and you half to replace it. but that's no biggy, and cost little money:yes:

I like the 36" length also, your tall, so you could reach 9 foot high ceilings with that length too

So do you miss the factory , or do you like the real world of taping


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Been looking around at various brands, and noticed that Tape Tech, does not offer a handle with a clamp style brake. Or as they call it, wrap around brake. What puzzles me is that this style handle IS offered by Ames in both a straight and bent handle.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

The Tapepro Twister is a nice handle, And your ready for any seam, It extends a little more than my northstar. I had a couple of goldblatts, short and long, Skinny, but to honest they seemed like a good handle, It was just that i wanted an extendable and liked the thicker handles i sold them on.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

bump


----------



## Justa Hick (Nov 23, 2008)

if the norhtstar is slipping it may need the mechanism replaced in the handle. the whole plastic lock thing comes out. Al's tool has them. He says they get replaced fairly often. yearly under steady use. 

Primier, blue line has stout wrap around, fixed lenth handles.











fr8train said:


> Howdy all,
> 
> As the title says I'm looking for a 'new' general purpose flat box handle. I'm currently using a Northstar Adjustar handle, and it is starting to give me some trouble. I would like to get a new fixed length handle, and save the extendable for when it is needed.
> 
> ...


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I'll have to look into getting the parts to repair my extension handle. In reality, it hasn't been used much, should NOT be worn to the point of needing maintenance. Also the reason I want to get a fixed length handle to use as my main, and save the extension for when it's needed.

Does anyone else use a wrap-around style handle? If so, what brand? Personally, I kinda like the look of the new Columbia handle. :whistling2:


----------



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

*Quadrant Brakes versus Wrap Around Brakes*

Some helpful information for all members may be some of the Pros and Cons of both types of brake configurations. While a lot has to do with personal preference, these are _generally accepted_ as Pros and Cons of Quadrant Brakes and Wrap Around Brakes on box handles.

Either way, I'm sure it will spark some conversation!

Good Finishing!

Mike


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

TapeTech said:


> Some helpful information for all members may be some of the Pros and Cons of both types of brake configurations. While a lot has to do with personal preference, these are _generally accepted_ as Pros and Cons of Quadrant Brakes and Wrap Around Brakes on box handles.
> 
> Either way, I'm sure it will spark some conversation!
> 
> ...


No pictures to show difference ????


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

fr8train said:


> I'll have to look into getting the parts to repair my extension handle. In reality, it hasn't been used much, should NOT be worn to the point of needing maintenance. Also the reason I want to get a fixed length handle to use as my main, and save the extension for when it's needed.
> 
> Does anyone else use a wrap-around style handle? If so, what brand? Personally, I kinda like the look of the new Columbia handle. :whistling2:


I had a couple of blueline handles years ago(wrap style) Liked them alot but after they started slipping there was nothing u could replace on them 2 get them working again!!:furious:
Had 2 buy a new handle which was not the cheapest option,maybe the new handles u can replace parts on them!
Just had a look at handles on all-wall and they still do the blueline but had a look at the other wrap style handles and they look like u can replace the head of it as that is the part that wears and stops gripping If that is correct i will b investing in a new handle! Maybe columbia could clear this 1 up for me as their extendable handle looks like u could replace many parts on the head??


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> I had a couple of blueline handles years ago(wrap style) Liked them alot but after they started slipping there was nothing u could replace on them 2 get them working again!!:furious:
> Had 2 buy a new handle which was not the cheapest option,maybe the new handles u can replace parts on them!
> Just had a look at handles on all-wall and they still do the blueline but had a look at the other wrap style handles and they look like u can replace the head of it as that is the part that wears and stops gripping If that is correct i will b investing in a new handle! Maybe columbia could clear this 1 up for me as their extendable handle looks like u could replace many parts on the head??


We often get in old Premier or Tapepro handles for repair and generally we replace the cam and retainer, and put a small bend in the folded piece of the head (the return). This gets them back to almost new performance and feel. You can replace the whole head if you want - we have a kit for that purpose. You will usually need to heat the head where it joins the tube to break the Loctite.

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> I had a couple of blueline handles years ago(wrap style) Liked them alot but after they started slipping there was nothing u could replace on them 2 get them working again!!:furious:
> Had 2 buy a new handle which was not the cheapest option,maybe the new handles u can replace parts on them!
> Just had a look at handles on all-wall and they still do the blueline but had a look at the other wrap style handles and they look like u can replace the head of it as that is the part that wears and stops gripping If that is correct i will b investing in a new handle! Maybe columbia could clear this 1 up for me as their extendable handle looks like u could replace many parts on the head??


I think that you mean can the wear parts be changed, if so than yes the parts can be replaced and running like new even the head clamp if that wears out.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

We changed from the quadrant to wrap style 6 or 7 years ago and haven't had one person ask for the quadrant style since so we stopped producing them as the wrap style was so popular.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Easy fix:


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

fr8train said:


> Howdy all,
> 
> As the title says I'm looking for a 'new' general purpose flat box handle. I'm currently using a Northstar Adjustar handle, and it is starting to give me some trouble. I would like to get a new fixed length handle, and save the extendable for when it is needed.
> 
> ...


Hey Mike,

I suggest taking a look at our Flat Box Handle page (http://www.walltools.com/store/automatic-taping-tools/flat-boxes/flat-box-handles), and use the "Add to Compare" link to compare as many as you wish... head-to-head. Besides the braking mechanics of the head (i.e. Clamp vs. Pin), the various brands also differ in diameter of tubing, squeeze pressure of braking, warranty, weight, price, etc. Be sure to use our drywalltalk10 coupon code to discount any Flat Box Handle by 10%. We also have a selection of used/demo handles that we test in our Testing & Training Lab. Give me a call (or ping me) and I will help you get a great handle at a great value. Thanks so much!

- Brandon


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

walltools said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> I suggest taking a look at our Flat Box Handle page (http://www.walltools.com/store/automatic-taping-tools/flat-boxes/flat-box-handles), and use the "Add to Compare" link to compare as many as you wish... head-to-head. Besides the braking mechanics of the head (i.e. Clamp vs. Pin), the various brands also differ in diameter of tubing, squeeze pressure of braking, warranty, weight, price, etc. Be sure to use our drywalltalk10 coupon code to discount any Flat Box Handle by 10%. We also have a selection of used/demo handles that we test in our Testing & Training Lab. Give me a call (or ping me) and I will help you get a great handle at a great value. Thanks so much!
> 
> - Brandon


Do you test any other tools


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

tomg said:


> We often get in old Premier or Tapepro handles for repair and generally we replace the cam and retainer, and put a small bend in the folded piece of the head (the return). This gets them back to almost new performance and feel. You can replace the whole head if you want - we have a kit for that purpose. You will usually need to heat the head where it joins the tube to break the Loctite.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom.


Wish i had knew that years ago Tom but we never even knew where 2 get spares for anything years ago Dulux used 2 b the place 2 try get anything!!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

tomg said:


> Easy fix:
> 
> View attachment 2401
> 
> ...


 Yea thats the handle Tom,I binned mine:furious: I liked those handles


----------



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> No pictures to show difference ????


If anyone wants to see pictures of the two types of brake designs (quadrant versus wrap around) you can follow these links and look at the close up photo of the handles in the "Additional Views":

Quadrant


Wrap Around

Good Finishing!

Mike


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

TapeTech said:


> Quadrant


That one says it's 11 lbs.


----------



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

That's a typo. Thanks for noticing it and mentioning it. The box handles are not 11 pounds each!

The correct box handle weights are:

*Standard Handles*
8034TT: 2.30 pounds
8042TT: 2.50 pounds
8054TT: 2.90 pounds
8072TT: 3.40 pounds

*EasyFinish (Bent) Handles*
8134TT: 2.30 pounds
8142TT: 2.50 pounds
8154TT: 2.90 pounds
8172TT: 3.40 pounds

The 3rd and 4th digits of the model number indicate the length. For example, 8034TT is a 34" handle.

Good Finishing!

Mike


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

TapeTech said:


> That's a typo. Thanks for noticing it and mentioning it. The box handles are not 11 pounds each!


I know. Just thought you might like to change it.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

jflynn said:


> GET A RANKEE. WWW.RANKEE.COM


Glad you have so much to contribute. In just a few short posts, you've become just as annoying as the jackass pushing sh-t from China:thumbsup:


----------

